# Best Coffee Beans Mixes?



## IannisFromCapeTown (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi All

I am going to buy myself a manual coffee bean grinder and buy different coffee beans( Columbia coffee bean, Kenya Coffee beans etc) from the supermarket and grind the different beans and mix them to make coffee.

What are the best coffee bean mixes?

Thanks

Iannis

Cape Town, South Africa


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

There's no such thing. Good coffee from any of the countries you mentioned will have a variety of tastes. It's like saying all South African wine tastes exactly the same - i.e. not true.

The coffee in the supermarkets isn't good coffee either.

Can I suggest you have a read of this article, try some of the places out, buy beans from them instead of the supermarket and learn about coffee that way?

http://sprudge.com/cruisin-cape-town-coffee-46439.html


----------

